# Shirt discoloration



## Windcalmer (Oct 28, 2021)

This happened on a run of 45 shirts, grey, port and co performance, plastisol ink, hit flash hit.

I should add that I used a thinner with the ink that I had never used as it was what the guy I bought the equipment said he used. I will add details once I am back at my shop and can give specifics. 

What could be causing the whole run to have this discoloration?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Probably just the moisture loss.
Spray some water on the shirt and it should go back to normal when dry.


----------



## angie.dornon (Oct 28, 2021)

i have to make long sleeve safety orange tshirts for the special needs youth sportsman group. i use sublimation or heat transfers but it turns the shirt a different color like it has slightly burnt the shirt when i use my heat press am I doing something wrong? When I made the safety green ones it changed the color of the shirt and you could see where the heat press was used. I used parchment paper between the shirt and on the top and changed the paper each time Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

angie.dornon said:


> i use sublimation or heat transfers but it turns the shirt a different color like it has slightly burnt the shirt when i use my heat press am I doing something wrong?


This is a different issue. Some Polyester fabrics are heat sensitive.
You can try sublimating at a low temperature (170°C).
If this does not work either, the only alternative is transfers with low temperature adhesive (around 130°C).


----------



## Windcalmer (Oct 28, 2021)

These are shirt the customer brought back in. He had not opened the box and they were printed in July.


----------



## Windcalmer (Oct 28, 2021)

I think I have tracked this down to the thinner used in the plastisol ink. I found a shirt that another company had done for me years ago and it was pink like this one, but only maybe 1/8 inch around the print. These had been laying on top of each other in a box for months and somehow the thinner caused ink bleed into the grey shirt. 

Does that sound plausible to anyone else?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Windcalmer said:


> These are shirt the customer brought back in. He had not opened the box and they were printed in July.


Hmm... possibly acid indicator.
Try washing one shirt and see if the discoloration goes away.
You could also mix some baking soda in the water.


----------



## Windcalmer (Oct 28, 2021)

TABOB said:


> Hmm... possibly acid indicator.
> Try washing one shirt and see if the discoloration goes away.
> You could also mix some baking soda in the water.


I am washing 9ne right now and going to check it.


----------

